# Panama City pier big kingfish



## dhsnke (Jul 27, 2020)

Got to fish a few hours on the pier last week and this was the result. I was using a 4000 class reel with 15lb braid and steel leader. He hit a live hard tail. He headed toward Mexico and he almost spooled me. I finally got him stopped and started gaining line and he took off again. When I finally got him in he had a Cancun sticker on his side.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 27, 2020)

That’s awesome!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Sweet, that thing is as big as you,,,,congrats,,,,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2020)

Dang good one! About 10 days and I'll be after them myself!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Wowzer, what a pier catch!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jul 27, 2020)

That's a handful on your rig !!  good job bringing it home...


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jul 27, 2020)

Impressive!  

I wonder what the biggest ever brought in on the pier weighed and measured; it has to be close?

Congrats!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jul 27, 2020)

Heard about a 51 down on pcb pier. Thats bout a 35 or so I'd say, beautiful king!!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 27, 2020)

You gonna have to change the earl on that reel. Nice work


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 27, 2020)

Holy mackerel!


----------



## Big7 (Jul 27, 2020)

AWESOME CATCH !!!!

Lot of King Fish steaks on that bad boy ! ??

What did you use for bait ?


----------



## Rabun (Jul 28, 2020)

Heck  of a fish!  That must have been quite the battle. Congratulations!!


----------



## BrileyDog (Jul 28, 2020)

A Cancun sticker....That's the best thing I've heard all day!! Great Stud King Man!!


----------



## dhsnke (Jul 28, 2020)

Big7 said:


> AWESOME CATCH !!!!
> 
> Lot of King Fish steaks on that bad boy ! ??
> 
> What did you use for bait ?


Live hard tail


----------



## Big7 (Jul 28, 2020)

dhsnke said:


> Live hard tail


That'll get em'. I've caught more than a few good one's off- shore. PB off shore is 51# caught near the Dry Tortugas. PB At pier 60 in Clearwater Beach is around 18 pounds. That one was on a decent size Pinfish. The big one way out in the Gulf was caught on a Flying Fish we dip netted on the way out.

Congratulations on that pier monster. Kings are good eating !?


----------



## Waddams (Jul 28, 2020)

Nature's torpedo, with teeth! Congratz and enjoy!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 28, 2020)

Congrats on a monster King!  Don't eat too much at once, them fish are full of mercury.


----------



## jdgator (Jul 28, 2020)

fantastic catch!


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 29, 2020)

Congratulations. What a catch!


----------



## HappySnooker (Jul 29, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## T-Boy (Aug 6, 2020)

hawkeye123 said:


> Heard about a 51 down on pcb pier. Thats bout a 35 or so I'd say, beautiful king!!


I was there when the man caught the 52lb King at the Dan Russel Pier in Panama City,


----------



## dhsnke (Aug 7, 2020)

T-Boy said:


> I was there when the man caught the 52lb King at the Dan Russel Pier in Panama City,


That's a hog. Bet he was fun


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice fish!  That must have been a blast.  You'll be able to feed the house cats for a while!


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 12, 2020)

You caught him on a 4000 size reel and 15 pound test? That's a real good catch.
What brand of reel?
What type of line?
What rod?
Forgive me I'm an equipment junkie.


----------



## dhsnke (Aug 13, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> You caught him on a 4000 size reel and 15 pound test? That's a real good catch.
> What brand of reel?
> What type of line?
> What rod?
> Forgive me I'm an equipment junkie.


Penn Batttle II
Power Pro Green 15lb
St Croix 7ft medium heavy rod


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2020)

It really doesn't take a lot to get a king on the pier. Having line capacity to let them run is the main thing. My main choice is Berkley ProSpec in 16lb. It has a very thin diamter to pound test ratio. I like the old Mitchell 302 or 306 for reels. On the newer 4000 size reels I will even go down to 12 lb braid.


----------



## Bigga Trust (Aug 14, 2020)

How do you get him up from the water to the pier at 50+ lbs?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 14, 2020)

Bigga Trust said:


> How do you get him up from the water to the pier at 50+ lbs?


Gaff or net


----------



## Seanote (Aug 15, 2020)

I am going to be down there next week.  Never have been there before.  How high above the water is the pier?  I am sure you needed an gaff on a line for that one.  Can you haul smaller fish up with no problem, or is a net/gaff a must?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 15, 2020)

Seanote said:


> I am going to be down there next week.  Never have been there before.  How high above the water is the pier?  I am sure you needed an gaff on a line for that one.  Can you haul smaller fish up with no problem, or is a net/gaff a must?



20’ish foot. Many times there is someone with a gaff or net that will lend a hand if need be. Spanish, blues, small reds, etc. can be hand lined up.


----------



## Seanote (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks Dustin for information.  I will be needing one at some point.  Will a 14/0 snagging treble hook be big enough for most fish?


----------



## OwlRNothing (Aug 30, 2020)

Way to go! I'd love to catch something that big off a pier someday! Until then, just call me King of the Pinfish.


----------



## Seanote (Aug 30, 2020)

I spent a few days in Panama City last week.  Tried the pier for kings.  Too much rain and little fishing time.  I didn't catch anything of interest, but I was very impressed with the facility.  I saw a sailfish on consecutive days.  Silversides showed up one day but wouldn't take a bait. A few kings and Spanish were caught while I was there, but the king bite has slowed down a bit.  I was supposed to fish offshore which was cancelled due to the hurricane.  Very enjoyable trip.  The weather could have been better.


----------

